# Deer Video..... VIDEO CONTEST



## C_Carr316 (Oct 5, 2010)

When we posted the other video's, we received a ton of email looking for tips on how to field dress a deer. We put something together to share with those that are not lucky enough to have someone in the field to show them. I have seen a bunch of different ways to do it, this is just how we do it (no better than anyone else....). We tried to keep it from being to graphic and not scare/gross out any future hunters away.... check it out, let us know what you think,,,,,,,






In case you missed previous shows, you can do a search on youtube - working man's hunter or channel CCarr316






HUNT SAFE!!!!!


----------

